# May Needs a Home (NY)



## Msbunny123 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello RabbitsOnline! First time user! My friend is rehoming her adorable holland lop rabbit who is about 4 years old. She cannot care for her any longer. Anybody with a caring heart willing to take her in?? :bunnyheart
Comes with cage and misc. supplies!




[/URL][/IMG]
Really adorable and sweet and needs a loving home! 
Located in the NYC, NY area. Anyone??? &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Msbunny123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Anyone?? She is need of a loving home! :rabbithop:hearts


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 12, 2014)

If you could get her here we'd take her. 
used the Bunderground and Operation Roger in the past, but only had to get them 800 miles.


----------

